

What Makes a Good Software Developer? - benlakey
http://benlakey.com/2014/05/10/what-makes-a-good-software-developer/

======
ternaryoperator
This list says little that's new and has the feel of a developer with only a
few years' experience. It should have been called "What works for me," rather
than presenting it as a prescription to others.

